
The NSA Just Released 136 Historical Propaganda Posters (2018) - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/43548d/nsa-historical-propaganda-posters-foia
======
Miner49er
(2018)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17222827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17222827)

------
toomanyrichies
The "Saturday Night Fever"-era John Travolta one is quite good. So is the one
where there are combination lock dials over peoples' mouths. Like adult
pacifiers.

